# snowblower won't stay running (solved)



## barristan (Jan 15, 2005)

I have been having problems with my old Arien's snowblower. I believe it's an H70 motor or something like that. The problem is that it doesn't want to stay running. It would run for 15 to 20 seconds then die. After searching thru all the forums and web-sites I could find and removing the carb and cleaning it numerous times I decided to just try to figure it out myself.

When I had it running I noticed that the litle choke lever was shaking around a lot and moving on it's on. It's very loose. It seems that the choke was so loose that the vacuum from the carb was sucking the choke paddle in and basically choking itself. Temporarily I taped the choke arm down and it's running fine now. 

I also noticed that the little button on the bottom of the carb(drain) was leaking a bit. I twisted it around some until it stopped. I've got to believe that it was the choke that was the problem though.

Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is suppose to be a small coil spring in the carburetor next to the choke lever that locks on indentions on the lever to keep is from moving. I have seen this spring bent, broken and missing and causing a similar problem.


----------



## barristan (Jan 15, 2005)

Okay, now I have the engine running very nice. But the main belt broke. How hard is that to replace? It was easy to remove since it was broken, but it looks like putting a new one on may require some disassembly.


----------

